# 1997 mk3 with r32 turbo fully built swap



## mk3r32forsale (Apr 8, 2015)

1997 mk3 with fully built r32 turbo engine swap. Over $30'000 invested in it. Asking price $21,000. If serious interested let me know and I'll send u further details. I'm located in nj


----------



## BlitzCreager (Oct 12, 2009)

IB4TL


----------

